
Show HN: vcspull – synchronize your repos - git-pull
https://github.com/tony/vcspull
======
dom0
Protip: If you have a live/animated demo/video as the first thing in your
README, then you should really, really explain what happens and what is done.

Here is an example (which is perhaps a bit too verbose/long):
[https://asciinema.org/a/28691?autoplay=1&speed=2](https://asciinema.org/a/28691?autoplay=1&speed=2)

~~~
YPCrumble
I would go further to say that a live animated demo is always worse than
putting the output of the same demo in text that you can follow at the pace
you choose.

They are not flashy or interesting. They are an immediate turnoff, at least to
me.

~~~
kornish
Unless, of course, there are in-place animations or a curses-based UI.

------
joelkevinjones
None of your documents indicate exactly what this does. It looks like it is a
way to pull from multiple version controls systems with a single command, as
well as do queries of some type.

------
justinsaccount
see also mr:
[https://myrepos.branchable.com/](https://myrepos.branchable.com/)

~~~
mitchty
Yep, which also lets you define aliases as well so you can do even more.

And its just a perl script, so its even easier to install/sync anywhere.

------
git-pull
Author here, I updated the project's README based on the feedback in this
thread. Thanks for that.

So a bit about the project and how I use it, indeed, it is similar to
[http://myrepos.branchable.com/](http://myrepos.branchable.com/). I use it to
keep a list of repos I use across all my environments so I can:

1\. clone projects without having to make directories and having to find the
repo URL

2\. update them without having to cd into them

3\. having them available consistently throughout any machine I have at the
same location

------
danfromberlin
It would be nice to have some discussion of how vcspull compares to mr
([http://myrepos.branchable.com/](http://myrepos.branchable.com/))

------
stewbrew
That's a lot of text + code for a rather trivial task.

~~~
sdsk8
I think this is a task for a very simple shell script.

------
baq
i'm not sure what this does, but i've been a happy user of
[https://github.com/msiemens/PyGitUp](https://github.com/msiemens/PyGitUp) for
the last couple of years. from the looks of it it does less, but as we all
know, in unix, less is more.

